# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Cruise Europa...ένας όμορφος γίγαντας...!

## vinman

*Την Κυριακή το βραδάκι το κλασσικά τρελό ζευγαράκι που αγαπάμε τα ταξίδια
(vinman και Σοφία) ταξιδέψαμε προς και απο Ancona με τον γίγαντα της Minoan
Lines το επιβλητικό Cruise Europa!!
Λίγο πριν τις 16.35 φτάναμε στην Πάτρα όπου και αντικρύσαμε το θηρίο να φτάνει στο λιμάνι.....και βέβαια μία φωτογραφία ήταν επιβεβλημένη...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118144


*Γύρω στις 19.00 το βράδυ της Κυριακής επιβιβαστήκαμε στο πλοίο...απο τις κυλιόμενες σκάλες που σε οδηγούν απ'ευθείας στο Deck 7/Eleftherios Venizelos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118145

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118146

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118147

*Φτάνοντας συναντάμε το λογιστήριο και την μία απο τις 4 αίθουσες αεροπορικών καθισμάτων την Epidaurus (οι άλλες τρείς ονομάζονται Parthenon,Electra,Atlas)!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118148

----------


## vinman

*H ρεσεψιόν μεγάλη και όμορφη....με το πλακάκι να κυριαρχεί παντού και βέβαια με τον ανάλογο χριστουγεννιάτικο στολισμό...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118150

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118151

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118152


*...στο ίδιο deck συναντάμε τη δεύτερη αίθουσα αεροπορικών καθισμάτων....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118154

*...και πηγαίνοντας προς την πλώρη ο διάδρομος χωρίζει τις υπόλοιπες δύο αίθουσες...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118153

----------


## costaser

_Ήταν ανάγκη 12 η ώρα; ¶ντε να κοιμηθείς μετά.
Υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ περιμένουμε συνέχεια._

----------


## vinman

*Πλώρα συναντάμε μέρος του άνω γκαράζ....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118155

*...ενώ προς τη μέση του πλοίου πάντα στο ίδιο κατάστρωμα υπάρχουν τα πλαινά ανοιχτά καταστρώματα με τις σωσίβιες λέμβους....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118159


*Σε όλο το μήκος του πλοίου υπάρχουν τρείς κάθετοι διάδρομοι μοιρασμένοι πρύμα,μέση,πλώρα όπου υπάρχουν σκάλες αλλά και ασανσέρ για την εύκολη μετακίνηση των επιβατών...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118156

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118158

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118157

----------


## vinman

*Ανεβαίνουμε ένα κατάστρωμα και πάμε στο Νο 8 ή αλλιώς στο Deck Pericles!
Eκεί θα βρούμε αποκλειστικά μόνο καμπίνες...εσωτερικές/εξωτερικές/junior suite και Lux....όπως επίσης και στο κατάστρωμα Νο 9 ή Deck Achilles...!!!*

*Διάδρομος καμπινών*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118161

*ΑΒ2*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118162

*Junior suite*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118163

*Σε όλο το πλοίο για τον καλύτερο προσανατολισμό των επιβατών υπάρχουν σημάνσεις...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118165

*Το deck 9 επίσης φιλοξενεί εκτός απο καμπίνες και το ''Thalasio and Gymnasium'' που δεν είναι άλλο απο το γυμναστήριο που προσφέρει εκτός των άλλων υπηρεσίες μασάζ,περιποίησης προσώπου,σάουνα και τζακούζι...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118164

----------


## vinman

*Στο κατάστρωμα 10 υπάρχουν όλοι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι του πλοίου!
Το κατάστρωμα έχει την ονομασία ''Alexander the Great'' και αν ξεκινήσουμε απο την πρύμη έχουμε το εστιατόριο a la carte El greco...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118166

*...έπειτα συναντάμε το Hippodromio που είναι το drivers club και το self service Ambrosia...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118167

*...αμέσως μετά βρίσκεται το εμπορικό κέντρο ''Emporio''....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118168

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118169

*..και ένα αντίγραφο αγάλματος που ομορφαίνει τον χώρο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118170

----------


## vinman

*...συνεχίζοντας την περιπλάνηση μας στο κατάστρωμα ''Alexander The Great'' βρίσκουμε μετά το εμπορικό κέντρο το καζίνο ''Hermes'' που είναι χωρισμένο σε δύο τμήματα..για καπνίζοντες και για μη καπνίζοντες...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118171

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118172

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118173

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118174

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118175

----------


## vinman

*Αμέσως μετά και στη μέση του πλοίου συναντάμε το σαλόνι ''Agora'' που φιλοξενεί και ένα κατάστημα ακόμη το ''narcissus'' καθώς και την αίθουσα με τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια ''Labyrinth''....!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118176

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118177

*...στον ίδιο χώρο υπάρχει και το play room Hercules...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118180

*...και βέβαια οι σημάνσεις απαραίτητες για τον επιβάτη....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118178

*Προχωρώντας βρίσκουμε και το internet corner ''Archimedes''!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118179

----------


## vinman

*Φτάνοντας στο τέλος του deck 10 και προς την πλώρη βρίσκεται το επιβλητικό,χαώδες και πολυτελές σαλόνι King Minos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118181

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118182

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118183

*Mετά απο το κατάστρωμα 10 σειρά έχει το 11 που φιλοξενεί το μπάρ της πισίνας,την πισίνα και την disco του πλοίου...πριν πάμε όμως εκεί θα ανέβουμε ακόμα λίγο ψηλότερα,πάνω απο το deck 11 και πιο συγκεκριμένα ακριβώς πάνω απο το μπαρ της πισίνας όπου και συναντάμε το ελικοδρόμιο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118184

*...και αν προχωρήσουμε λίγο ακόμα θα βρεθούμε ακριβώς πάνω απο την γέφυρα όπου η θέα είναι μοναδική και κόβει την ανάσα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118185

----------


## vinman

*...ας κατέβουμε όμως να γνωρίσουμε και το κατάστρωμα Νο 11 ή αλλιώς το deck Ulysses..!!*
*Εδώ όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω υπάρχει το μπάρ της πισίνας Calypso....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118186

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118187

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118188

*...επίσης υπάρχουν πολλά σωσίβια.....καθώς και η πινακίδα κατασκευής απο το ναυπηγείο στην πρύμη έξω απο την disco Planetarium...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118189

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118190

----------


## vinman

*...η πισίνα δεσπόζει μπροστά απο το φουγάρο με τον πρίγκιπα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118191

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118192

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118193

*...και στην ουσία το κατάστρωμα 11 είναι το μόνο που μπορείς να κινηθείς και να σε φυσήξει ο θαλασσινός αέρας....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118194

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118195

----------


## vinman

*...Στο deck 10 και πρύμα είμαστε έξω απο το a la carte και πάνω απο το spa του πλοίου....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118196

*...ενώ στο deck 11 και πρύμα βρισκόμαστε έξω απο την disco...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118197

*Aς δούμε και μερικές εικόνες εν πλώ....και ξεκινάμε απο την αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118198

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118199

*...την άφιξη στην Ancona...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118200

----------


## vinman

*...την αναχώρηση απο Ancona...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118201

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118202

*...και λίγη ώρα πριν την άφιξη μας στην Πάτρα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118203


*Ήταν ένα ταξίδι όμορφο και χαλαρωτικό,απο αυτά που σε κάνουν να ξεφεύγεις απο την καθημερινότητα.....
Το πλοίο σύγχρονο και πολυτελέστατο με πάρα πολλά θετικά σημεία αλλά φυσικά και κάποια αρνητικά....
Στα ''συν'' θα μπορούσα να σημειώσω την πολυτέλεια που είναι διάχυτη παντού,την καθαριότητα,
τις άνετες καμπίνες που μπορεί να μην είναι όσο μεγάλες είναι στα παλάτια αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι μικρές και κλειστοφοβικές,
το πολύ καλό φαγητό και το άψογο ελληνικό team της κουζίνας,όλο το πλήρωμα του ξενοδοχειακού που είναι ευγενέστατοι 
και εξυπηρετικότατοι και φυσικά Έλληνες,την καθαριότητα,την άριστη πλεύση στον καιρό!
Στα αρνητικά σίγουρα συγκαταλέγονται οι μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις που έχει λόγω του τεράστιου όγκου φορτηγών 
(την Κυριακή η φόρτωση άρχισε στις 18.15....το Champion ήρθε στις 19.30...ξεφόρτωσε...φόρτωσε...και εμείς ακόμα φορτώναμε 
μέχρι και τις 20.45 που αναχωρήσαμε...),κάποιες τιμές στα μπάρ και στα εστιατόρια που είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες και το vibration 
που υπάρχει στην περιοχή της πλώρης και λίγο προς τα πίσω.....
Όπως και να'χει το πλοίο αποτελεί κόσμημα για τις θάλασσες που ταξιδεύει....
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα...Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ στο πλήρωμα να έχει καλά ταξίδια και ο ¶γιος Νικόλας να είναι πάντα δίπλα τους!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118204

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αψογος μπραβο Μανο!!!περιεκτικοτατος κ φωτογραφικοτατος :Wink: !και στα επομενα με καλο

----------


## sylver23

¶ψογος ο Μάνος στην παρουσίαση!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Το Europa μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες σου το βρήκα υπέροχο!
Γίγαντας σε όλα του.
Επειδή όμως μας καλοέμαθες με την αναλυτική περιγραφή και τις φωτογραφίες των χώρων του θέλω κάτι ακόμα.Την disco! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

Σίγουρα ένα πολύ διαφορετίκο και χλιδάτο πλοίο..!Ευχαριστούμε ΄Μάνο για την ξενάγηση σου στο πλοίο..!

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετικός πραγματικά!! Πολλά μπράβο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ δια χειρός vinman. Με τις υπέροχες φωτο σου και την αναλυτική περιγραφή σου, ήταν σαν να είμαστε εκει. Ευχαριστούμε και αναμένουμε το επόμενο ταξίδι σου :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## NikosP

Μπράβο Μάνο πολύ καλή η παρουσίαση του πλοίου!
Πραγματικά μας έδωσες την δυνατότητα να γνωρίσουμε το πλοίο 
μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες και την περιγραφή σου.
Σας εύχομαι να κάνετε πολλά ακόμη ταξίδια !!!

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο Μανο.Εξαιρετικη παρουσιαση του γιγαντα.Γνωρισαμε το πλοιο χωρις καν να χρειαστει να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι του μεσα απ τις κατατοπιστικες φωτογραφιες σου και την κατατοπιστικη περιγραφη σου.Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

O μοναδικός vinman ξαναχτυπά με ακόμη ένα πολυτελέστατο πλοίο.. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μάνο για την ξενάγηση μεσά από αυτό το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ.!

----------


## laz94

Φίλε vinman ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το εξαιρετικό ρεπορταζ!
Να 'σαι καλα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

* Μάνο συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ προσεγμένη και ταυτόχρονα λεπτομερή, παρουσίαση του γίγαντα της Αδριατικής! Σε ευχαριστούμε!*

----------


## parianos

Ενα πραγμα θα πω μονο οτι το πλοιο ειναι παρα πολυ υπεροχο....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Υπεροχο φωτορεπορταζ φιλε vinman,υπεροχες εικονες,εξαιρετικο πλοιο !!!  :Very Happy:   :Cool:

----------


## vinman

*Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!
Δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας απο την άφιξη του στην Πάτρα λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι μας...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118701

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118702

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετικός πραγματικά! Πολλά πολλά μπράβο! Πανέμορφο πλοίο κ περιγραφή! Ήδη η τελευταία σου φωτογραφία φίλε Μάνο κοσμεί την οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου!

----------


## Nikos_V

*Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που το "τρελο ζευγαρι" vinman-Σοφια καταφερε για ακομη μια φορα να ξεκεψει λιγο χρονο για να κανει ενα ακομη ομορφο ταξιδι!!
Ευγε Μανο σε ευχαριστουμε για  ακομη μια φορα!!*

----------


## ithakos

μπράβο φίλε μου.......

----------

